# Formica faced ply for an airstream caravan interior.



## marku (23 Jan 2018)

Hi, 

We have an airstream caravan which currently has no interior fitted so we need to construct the interior furniture, kitchen living area etc. I am fairly happy with the construction of the furniture but it is the finish which is a problem. We have found a lightweight plywood which is ideal to keep the weight down and would like to construct units similar to the ones in the picture although we may choose a different colour.

I'm not sure if it is feasible for us to glue formica or a similar product to the plywood ourselves and then trim it down. 

Has anyone any experience of this or can anyone recommend where to buy the laminate to glue to the plywood. Also what would be the best finish for the bare plywood edges to stop them getting dirty, OSMO maybe?


----------



## ED65 (24 Jan 2018)

marku":3ebv9ryr said:


> I'm not sure if it is feasible for us to glue formica or a similar product to the plywood ourselves and then trim it down.


Should be, standard homeowner job in 70s and 80s DIY books  Just in case you don't know generally if you laminate one side you have to laminate the reverse to prevent bowing. 

Formica is extremely hard wearing so it's excellent for this, but perhaps overkill if the cabinets won't be used heavily? 



marku":3ebv9ryr said:


> Also what would be the best finish for the bare plywood edges to stop them getting dirty, OSMO maybe?


If you don't want to paint them, varnish.


----------



## paulm (24 Jan 2018)

Hi Mark, there was an airstream on the local village garage forecourt here a few months ago, don't suppose it's that one you picked up ?

Looked a bit knocked about mind, patched/bodged/repaired, but maybe a good project !

On the formica, I had to source some a few years back to do a large router table top, couldn't find any in stock locally and ended up ordering from Jewsons who got it in to order from somewhere, think the sheets were something like 10 foot by four or five.

Easy to use, just cut with a stanley knife (special blades available but not really necessary), stick on with contact adhesive, trim with router and bearing guided flush cutter, lip with hardwood and trim flush with the router again. Any normal finish is fine for the wood lipping, varnish, osmo, wax or whatever you fancy.

Would be good to see some pics as the project takes shape


----------



## marku (24 Jan 2018)

Thanks for the replies, if Formica is a little over the top are their any other materials that might do a similar job but thinner and lighter.

Paul, This one came from Colchester, someone had bought it over from the States and then got overwhelmed by the size of the job, I am starting to know how he felt.

Picture below shows the Airstream, it is one of the painted ones which they made for a number of years, just finished painting it which was a huge job. The advantage of the paint is you can sort the body work out like a car. The bare ali ones are very difficult to repair once dented and nearly all of them have plenty of dents.

There is no interior for it at the moment, I am hoping to fit it out with a bathroom, kitchen, living area etc, probably going to take me 2 years to get it done.


----------



## Lons (25 Jan 2018)

Hi Mark

Have you tried asking on the Airstream owners forums? I bet that restoration question has been asked before.

Bob


----------



## paulm (25 Jan 2018)

Looks amazing with the new paint job Mark 

The one here locally was ali, and yes, loads of dents and looked like it had been repaired with baked bean cans or similar !


----------



## marku (25 Jan 2018)

There are some pretty big airstream forums but it is all around the US, I was really after some local UK suppliers who could provide some laminate options. Also most people keep the interiors original where as this doesn’t have an interior so I have to start from scratch.

My wife quite liked the style of units in the picture so any help on how to get that finish would be great. She usually picks the most difficult thing in the world to build but the plywood cupboards look pretty straightforward. I just need to sort out the finish! 

Thanks as ever for all the help.


----------



## Lons (25 Jan 2018)

Original Formica is still produced and sold Mark and it's pretty certain they'll have distributors and sellers somewhere not too far from you, I know years ago Jewsons could order it in. They still do a decent range of colours and patterns for the commercial and shopfitting market. From memory it's pretty expensive although there are probably other brands still available as well.

If you contact the Formica Group via website or 'phone I'm sure they'll point you in the right direction.

Going back a long way, I always used contact adhesive to fix laminate and don't remember any failures.
Bob

Edit:

Not really the same thing but we have an Elddis caravan and were on a factory visit a few months ago. They buy the cupboard material in sheets and use CNC machines to cut them up. They had hundreds of sheets of double faced ply in several thicknesses and I'm sure I could have bought from them had I asked. Mostly woodgrain however and definately wouldn't have been cheap.


----------



## marku (26 Jan 2018)

Thanks, I have been thinking about this and Formica is probably not what we need, I think it might be a bit thick from people’s comments we probably need more of a veneer but in a solid colour, does anyone know where to get something along those lines or any trade names so we could find some suppliers.


----------



## paulm (26 Jan 2018)

Not sure what else is available Mark, but formica isn't that thick, only around a mil I would guess without checking.


----------



## custard (26 Jan 2018)

ED65":37rkxmlv said:


> marku":37rkxmlv said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if it is feasible for us to glue formica or a similar product to the plywood ourselves and then trim it down.
> ...



I'd certainly _veneer_ both sides, but I wouldn't always _laminate_ both sides. It depends on the job.


----------



## Farmer Giles (27 Jan 2018)

I bought a large sheet of Formica off the bay of thieves. Probably 8 x 4, it was rolled up in a box and well packaged with a bit of OSB at each end for protection. 

I used evostik. Worked well, when laminating large areas use some sticks across the ply after the adhesive has gone off. Lay the laminate on top, line it up then pull the sticks out one by one. The sticks and everything has to be scrupulously clean as even a tiny piece of grit under the laminate stands out.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## joel4mo (10 Feb 2018)

Unless I am missing something then laminate is an obvious choice. I build and laminate a lot of semi and permanent display cases and they are often finished in block colour matte laminates. With small drawer fronts, separate to the drawer themselves, Ive only ever laminated the face. Geaves Surface Solutions have a massive amount of choice and an 8x4 in colour can be bought and delivered for under £30, less if you buy the amount I do. If you are in London and want to see the laminate then Brent Plastics are fairly cheap and helpful.


----------



## marku (11 Feb 2018)

Joel, Great that is exactly what we need, Brent Plastics are fairly close to us so I will pay them a visit. Many Thanks.


----------



## novocaine (13 Feb 2018)

Vohringer ply is normal for caravan and motorhome/campervan furniture. it's a lightweight ply. 

http://www.grassroutesleisure.co.uk/vohringer


----------



## Gus900 (13 Feb 2018)

Moreland also sell lightweight melamine-faced ply for vehicle fit-outs. The on-line shop is here: https://www.morland-uk.com/shop/vehicle-fit-out/lightweight-furniture-ply.html

I normally use http://www.bristolpanelformers.co.uk/because they are local, and v. good.

I'm surprised that Custard is getting away with only laminating one side of the substrate, BPF have always told me its a real no-no.


----------

